# very best memory to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

all i have decided to use a asus rog maximus ix apex with i7700k with thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate liquid cooler 960 evo 500gb ssd and a wd blue 6tb hard drive

my question is what would be the very best memory to use with this setup the g skill f4 -3866c18qu-32gtz or g skill 4266 c19-19 non rgb for overclocking ability


----------

